# worried my small dog is pregnant with big dog



## lindatrat (Aug 22, 2012)

My shih tzu jack russell cross is 18 months old ,4kgs and in her 2nd season,the first i missed as i was away at the time,so this was all new to me. I didnt want any accidents so after reading on the internet and learning of the stages of a dog on heat i thought i would be careful. Gucci had slight bleeding for a few days and then this stopped,so i understood this is the most fertile time.She has been confined to the house, only going outside to pee and poop.However last night the local stray 30kg,labrador mix,infiltrated the garden unbeknown to me,while i was on the phone and my dog in the garden too. My neighbour AFTER watching the shennanigans for a time decided to alert me,and said theyd been at it half an hour!I dont know exactly what they did,the explanation was vague, im in greece and my neighbours english is not great and this is not a topic you learn in english class!So my question is after trying to google on your tube unsuccessfully,can a bigger dog male, mate with a small dog female, and could my dog now be pregnant.The second question is is there a morning after type pill she can take. I am worried if she is pregnant with a large pup it would endanger her life. please help


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes big dogs can get small dogs pregnant.

You need to get to the vet and ask for the mismate jab. That is more or less a morning after pill for dogs.

Note she will need 2 of these jabs as part of the process. These 2 jabs are done 24hrs apart I believe.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lindatrat said:


> My shih tzu jack russell cross is 18 months old ,4kgs and in her 2nd season,the first i missed as i was away at the time,so this was all new to me. I didnt want any accidents so after reading on the internet and learning of the stages of a dog on heat i thought i would be careful. Gucci had slight bleeding for a few days and then this stopped,so i understood this is the most fertile time.She has been confined to the house, only going outside to pee and poop.However last night the local stray 30kg,labrador mix,infiltrated the garden unbeknown to me,while i was on the phone and my dog in the garden too. My neighbour AFTER watching the shennanigans for a time decided to alert me,and said theyd been at it half an hour!I dont know exactly what they did,the explanation was vague, im in greece and my neighbours english is not great and this is not a topic you learn in english class!So my question is after trying to google on your tube unsuccessfully,can a bigger dog male, mate with a small dog female, and could my dog now be pregnant.The second question is is there a morning after type pill she can take. I am worried if she is pregnant with a large pup it would endanger her life. please help


A bigger dog can deffinately mate successfully with a much smaller dog, so highly likely. She would be at risk having a preganancy and especially wheliping as the pups would likely be too big to pass.

There is a missmate injection the latests is alizin, they require two injections in total if I remember rightly, the earlier its done the better. So I would deffinately take her to the vets asap.


----------



## lindatrat (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for your replies, i have confirmed with the vet today and will be there tomorrow for this injection,


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done for being a responsible dog owner and putting your girl first. :thumbup:


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Youre doing the right thing.
You could of have all sorts of problems if you let this pregnancy go ahead.

My bitch was mated with a dog smaller than her and im still worried shes gonna have a big pup and it gets stuck


----------

